# [SOLVED] online games can't connect



## neubee (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, please move the post if it is.

OK, so none of games can connect to the internet for some reason, but I am connected to the internet. I can browse, use P2P stuff, download updates for my anti virus... just games and some other programs won't work.

I've tried COD 4, WoW, COD 2, Second Life. Steam itself can't connect. weird thing about call of duty, I get the server list but when I try to connect it just times out.

If anyone could help it would make me really happy! thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: online games can't connect*

Hi Neubee, Welcome to TSF. 

Have you checked your firewall and antivirus to make sure either one isn't blocking the games?


----------



## neubee (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: online games can't connect*

well I did a system restore and that seems to have fixed the problem (yay!). First time system restore has helped me actually.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Good to hear.


----------



## nandom (Apr 11, 2009)

*online games can't connect*

well i have the same problem on any game i try it says timedout or does not connect please i need help i turned of my firewall and antivirus but nothing helped


----------

